# The Full Catastrophe



## hypochondriac (Aug 1, 2019)

A book by Tracey Leonard who only died a few years ago. This book came out in 1999.
I might copy an extract from her book. But one chapter in particular is shocking. Describes in detail the car accident she had in 1988 which caused her to become a quadriplegic.
She really goes into detail what it is like  in hospital after the accident. How being turned over in bed every 4 hours is influenced by the view. one of busyness and the hustle and bustle near the entrance to the room and the other facing nature outside. How damn tough it is to face the reality. How frightened the mind becomes. How tiny things become huge. The death wish, the suicidal thoughts. 
Makes you realise that those of us who have even contemplated suicide for one minute, don't really know the level of suffering that some people face. Im not minimising anyones suffering. Im just saying this is worth a read. Its truly courageous.


----------



## win231 (Aug 1, 2019)

My biggest fear is not being injured to that extent.  My biggest fear is not being physically able to commit suicide.  That's why I admire anyone with severe disabilities who still want to live.


----------

